# May Photo Contest- Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Its time to vote everybody! Choose your favorites from these great entries. Its multiple choice, select as many as you want before you submit your vote, but you can only vote once. 

Please remember you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Special Thanks to ineligible entries from *Otis-Agnes, GoldenRetrieverFever, Jamm, and oscargolla*, we loved your photos too.


*1. Happy*









*2. 1stGold13*









*3. Modulo *









*4. Megora *









*5. Panama Rob*









*6. Ivyacres*









*7. Catalina*









*8. GoldenFocus*









*9. Elsa Cholla's Mom*









*10. aesthetic*









*11. Wendy427*









*12. Sweet Girl*









*13. TiffanyGolden*









*14. Hank & Jim in NB*









*15. mddolson*









*16. 3Pebs3*









*17. Rob's GRs*









*18. Tucker II*









*19. Yaichi's Mom*









*20. Karen519*









*21. Jessie'sGirl*









*22. macdougalph1*


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Voting for this should be made anonymous. Thanks!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, I agree. 

I'm hoping Rob's GR can make this change for me.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It should now be Fixed


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great entries, I might as well just vote for all and stop agonizing over it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your Vote(s) for your favorites in the May Photo Contest. 

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want. 

Voting ends Sunday, 5/29/16.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to pick your favorite picture(s) in the May Photo Contest. 
It's multiple choice, you can pick as many as you'd like. 

Only 10 Votes in so far-Sunday, May 29th is the last day to vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Vote(s) in the May Photo Contest. 

Voting ends Sunday, May 29th


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 17 Votes in........

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections. 

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you'd like. 

*Voting ends Sunday, May 29th @ 8:04 PM EST. *


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I've got my vote in, such beautiful photos!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*So many choices, I'm glad we can vote for multiple entries!

Voting ends Sunday, May 29th @ 8:04 PM EST. *


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Vote now*

Gosh...so many GReat photo's. I got my vote in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I voted!! Great entries!!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Voted! Too many good ones to choose from


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Make sure you get your vote in by tomorrow Sunday 29th May!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Don't forget to vote by Sunday, May 29th @ 8:04 PM EST. *


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

39 votes so far and we have a very close race at the moment.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted? 39 votes in so far, 

voting ends tomorrow-Sunday, May 29th @ 8:04 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Only 39 Votes in.........*_

The voting is really close, your vote may determine the winner. 

*Today is the last day to cast your vote*-look through the entries and make your selections. 
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you want.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Come on folks you still have till 8.04pm EST today to vote, it's very close!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> _*Only 39 Votes in.........*_
> 
> The voting is really close, your vote may determine the winner.
> 
> ...


There's still time, voting closes at 8:04 eastern time.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome pics!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*We have a tie in the May Photo Contest*, if you haven't voted yet, please look through the selections and cast your votes. 

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you like. 

*Voting ends tonight at 8:04 PM EST. *


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Very close race with just hours remaining. Your vote(s) could decide the winner.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Close call here with this contest...get your vote in.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to .Happy for winning the photo, and to all the other than that submitted great photos as well


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congrats to Happyarty: Great Photo.

What a great month, thanks to everyone who shared their photos and a special thanks to *Ivyacres* for a job well done.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations Happy, that was a wonderful photo. Thank you to everyone who shared a favorite pic, each one was special.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Happy, your picture was beautiful. Thanks to everyone who entered, all the photos were great!.


----------

